# smoking belt



## mtbahs (Nov 18, 2018)

i have a 2011 Troybilt Storm 2840, 31AH64Q4711. After hearing a knocking near the belt cover, i removed the cover and found that the auger belt was loose. Picked up the auger and drive to replace at the same time. The install went fine once i realized i had to get more fuel out of the tank (looked like carb was leaking?). I left both covers off to watch to make sure all was good before closing up. Both the drive operation and auger operation were good except i noticed that the auger continued to run even after releasing the auger lever. Also noticed it started to smoke. I shut the blower down and tried to adjust the idler pulley for the auger belt. Even when this was as loose as possible, the auger continued to run and smoke. if i pulled the belt from the main drive pulley, the auger stopped running until i held the lever to engage the auger. again, after i released the lever, the auger was still engaged. it seemed to me that the auger belt was getting wedged into the pully and wasn't releasing pressure. since it was a new belt and was very stiff, this didn't help. This part, 954-04195A, was the recommended part by Troybilt and was purchased at a local store. Not sure where to look next. 

Thanks!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm going to ask.. Are you sure your belt routing correct?


----------



## mtbahs (Nov 18, 2018)

unfortunately yes. if i initially loosen up the belt and start the blower, the pulley that drives the auger doesn't turn right away. on occassion and before i even hold the auger lever, the auger will begin to rotate but only slowly and then stops. once i hold down the lever, the auger turns fine, but when i release the lever, the auger continues to turn. eventually the belt starts to smoke.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF. Here is a video to watch if you have not seen it before. I am guessing that the bottom of your auger belt is going over the brake arm, not under as it should be. Look specifically at the arm on the lower right of the video at the 2:50 (two minute,50 second mark).


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Grunt said:


> Welcome to SBF. Here is a video to watch if you have not seen it before. I am guessing that the bottom of your auger belt is going over the brake arm, not under as it should be. Look specifically at the arm on the lower right of the video at the 2:50 (two minute,50 second mark).
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sap6n0Z5Lxw


This was exactly what I was.thinking of.


----------



## mtbahs (Nov 18, 2018)

I checked and was under the brake arm where it should have been... my guess is the smoke was the rubbing of the brake arm against the belt since the auger pulley was still turning and the handle wasn't held.


----------

